# Audio for '13 800 crew???



## Cincolomas (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a 2013 800 crew. I want to put a radio in and am not sure which way to go. I would prefer putting a dash mounted radio and some type of speaker set mounted to rollcage. I know there are all in one units for overhead but, don't want soar neck......

Any advice on good marine grade radio and speaker unit would be appreciated......I don't need the loudest stereo ever just something simple with good sound.....would like Bluetooth but, don't need cd player.

Grassy-***!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll post pics last of my crew. I had a dash mounted radio, sony marine. I just went Bluetooth after installing the second radio. I'd suggest a wake tower speaker bar for the back, with a couple of wake tower speakers. You can mount the amp in a box on the roof, or to the roof, under the front seat, etc.


----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a frog head unit with a Bluetooth stereo that is mounted overhead. Other than turning the stereo on or off I never look up at it. Everything is controlled by my phone up to 20' away. Frog head also carries just the speaker boxes for overhead if that is a route you want to go. The guys at frog head are great to deal with and they are located in the Great State Of Texas.


----------



## CrawlTunes (Jun 18, 2014)

We set 90% of our customers up to go bluetooth or a bulkhead headphone jack directly into an amp. Simple, clean install and way more water and dust resistant.

















Checkout our website and let me know if you have any questions.

www.crawltunes.com


----------

